# Little Scout just gave birth :)



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

My sweet Scout has given birth this morning, its been 23 days since she escaped and climbed into the boys cage and she gave birth to 10 very healthy and big chubby babies and so far Scout has been a great first time momma. I will be sure to post some pictures of Momma and babies.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations!! 

It's good to hear she's being a great mom.  She had a nice size litter for her first time. 

I love cute baby rat pictures.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats, on the healthy little ones! Glad to hear shes coping with them all


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Yupp she has been a great mum, also trusting of me so she allows me to touch the babies without a fuss and doesn't try to snatch them away, she is currently nursing and bruxing at the same time, seems to love being a mum!  

Here are some photos of her and the babies 











Turned out to be 9 babies actually, but still a good litter


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness the cute!


----------



## silvermist (Apr 23, 2013)

aww!! look at the little milk bellies!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Awe so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

aww sweet <3


----------



## Skaven (Apr 24, 2013)

so sweet babies!


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Day 3 of Scout's babies, some markings noticable  Soon can find out who the true daddy is  (as you can see I'm a proud rat mum )


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Awe what cute little pinkies. So glad they are all doing well 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

EEE SOOO CUTE!!! Congrats on such a nice little litter you've got there!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness they are precious!!!!! Glad that everything went well and that scout is such a good little mommy.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

One thing I am amazed with seeing is the nests Scout makes, its so beyond what I am used to seeing, she made a big mound of everything in the cage(like a beaver dam), put the babies underneith it and then she pulled a empty kitchen roll threw the side of it which she uses as her entrance and exit to the nest, she was so noisy with her building last night and now I know why! they must be the coziest little babies . She must have been a construction worker or a beaver in her past life .


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Updated baby photos  Some Pearls, and Pearl Merle(hard to see the markings in the pics) babies


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ahh squeeeeeeeeeeee!!! SO FREAKING CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh.. those babies are just TOO CUTE! All of my babies are the same color xD


----------

